# Fragment (176-191)



## JJB1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is my new experiment I'll begin after Thanksgiving.
I decided to give GH FRAGMENT (176-191) a try for additional fat loss.
Let's see if I do the math correctly here.
GH FRAGMENT (176-191) is the final 15 amino acids is the 191 synthetic HGH amino acid sequence, isolated as the fat burning component of synthetic HGH.


Advantages of GH FRAGMENT (176-191) over synthetic HGH for fat burning is there is no intestinal enlargement or potential "Palumboism" that you often see in bodbyulding where guys abuse HGH and end up with huge intestines and gut distention.
There is no conversion to igf1, and none of the mass building effects of HGH, only pure fat burning.
I'm 16 weeks into contest prep and fairly lean.
I'm looking for an extra push in getting down to 4% body fat.
Elvia has said great things about GH FRAG (176-191), so I'm going to give it a shot.
I just ordered 30mg of GH FRAG.
*MATH*
Typical HGH comes in 100ius per kit which is around 5mg of amino acid weight. 
GH FRAGMENT (176-191) is merely the last 15 amino acids of the 191 amino acid HGH. 
If you do the math, you get 191 divided by 15 which is 12.73, meaning you would need 12.73 times as much synthetic HGH to get the fat burning effects of GH FRAGMENT (176-191), not counting fat loss from the igf1 conversion of synthetic HGH.
So, if 5mg of synthetic HGH gives you 100ius worth of fat burning from HGH. Then 5mg of GH FRAGMENT (176-191) would give you the fat burning equivalent of 1,273ius synthetic HGH. 


*PROTOCOL*
My plan is to take 200mcg huperzine A followed by 100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg CJC -1295 WITHOUT DAC a half hour later, followed by 333mcg GH FRAGMENT (176-191) 20 minutes later. I'll do this 3/day.
So, I'll take 1mg GH FRAGMENT (175-191) per day, which is the equivalent of 63.7ius of synthetic HGH per day, 21ius per dosing.


Now, that's some mad HGH equivelant!!! So hopefully I'll lean out without any of the wide waist, big gut, HGH look.


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow now I want to give that a shot as well!! Solid post JJB1 !  Always enjoy reading your post.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2014)

You are gonna get shredded on your cycle and diet 

I think Frag is ideal during morning fasted cardio. It is especially effective for guys who do intermittent fasting. For guys who do IF this is the perfect peptide for you.


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 2, 2014)

You start already??  how is it going?


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my 4th day on GH FRAG. I take 100mcg ghrp2 and 100mcg cjc-1295 without DAC followed by 1,000mcg GH FRAG 10-15 minutes later. I have done this 2-4 times a day depending on my schedule. So far I notice increased vascularity all
over and I'm real hungry since I took a week off all peptides.


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome, Ill be following this if you log it every few days.


----------



## raysd21 (Dec 11, 2014)

I ran peptides as well as frag176-191.  I give blood and the machines have filters on them.  When I was dieting and running the peps.  The nurse was like...honey...your blood is just filled with fat.....I was like.."What if I told you all I eat is salad and chicken?"  She was like..."Good luck with all that."  I don't think she believed me.  Anyway I think I was burning so much fat it was in my blood so the nurse thought my cholesterol levels were too high.  Anyway I thought that was interesting.  When your body is burning fat it gets burned and absorbed in the blood temporarily right?  It's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## rambo99 (Jan 7, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> I ran peptides as well as frag176-191.  I give blood and the machines have filters on them.  When I was dieting and running the peps.  The nurse was like...honey...your blood is just filled with fat.....I was like.."What if I told you all I eat is salad and chicken?"  She was like..."Good luck with all that."  I don't think she believed me.  Anyway I think I was burning so much fat it was in my blood so the nurse thought my cholesterol levels were too high.  Anyway I thought that was interesting.  When your body is burning fat it gets burned and absorbed in the blood temporarily right?  It's the only explanation I can think of.



The gh and specifically frag, will release stored fat into the bloodstream to be used. Thats how it works, that's why fasted cardio, etc, is recommended since it will lead to using the released fat as energy and result in fat loss. Interesting that it effected your blood that much, that means if one were to get a lipid panel during this time numbers may be affected and give false cholesterol levels.


----------



## zychick (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm an older still active athlete - interested in getting 5kg of weight off and increasing my workouts without all the risks of hgh - not interested in bulking up, just getting the general health and weight loss benefits of hgh at less risk and less cost - so, I'm looking at Frag 176-191.  From reading here I think I'm on the right track??? Comments, suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## Disqualified (Mar 30, 2015)

Dead lord let me be the guniea pig for this!!


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 31, 2015)

zychick said:


> I'm an older still active athlete - interested in getting 5kg of weight off and increasing my workouts without all the risks of hgh - not interested in bulking up, just getting the general health and weight loss benefits of hgh at less risk and less cost - so, I'm looking at Frag 176-191.  From reading here I think I'm on the right track??? Comments, suggestions?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes you are. I suggest running it at 250mcgs 3x a day. One AM dose, one preworkout dose, and one prebed dose. All on empty stomach (at least 2hrs post meals). Fasted would work the best.

I know you said no hgh but adding a ghrh like cjc dac at even a low dose of 2mgs a week would benefit this cycle. Or running modgrf1-29 at 100mcgs with each dose is also an option.


----------

